# Car insurance keeps going up



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I find that after 1 year, my auto insurance goes up ALOT (even if you have no points and no at-faults accidents. Best bet is to keep switching insurance agencies for auto


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Depends on your city. If youre around college kids or older people i was told it goes up. When i moved to texas my insurance almost doubled.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I find that after 1 year, my auto insurance goes up ALOT (even if you have no points and no at-faults accidents. Best bet is to keep switching insurance agencies for auto


Everything Goes up.
Except Uber Pay.
Uber goes down.

LOWER PRICES MEAN MORE MONEY !

Less oxygen means Cyanosis !

Yayyy


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Im no expert, but I would imagine whats happening is auto insurance has promotions for "new customers", so you have to keep playing the game


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Some insurers offer discounts for "loyalty." So bouncing around may not always mean that you're getting the lowest premium.


----------



## buythecow (Dec 2, 2017)

In NYC specifically, which commercial carriers or brokers offer the best help for choosing the right coverage?


----------



## SmartAlex (Nov 20, 2017)

Jcposeidon said:


> Depends on your city. If youre around college kids or older people i was told it goes up. When i moved to texas my insurance almost doubled.


Texas policies went up because of all of the claims being paid out for the natural disasters over the past year and a half.


----------

